# Best IFT Companies? (LA Area)



## That1Guy (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey guys, so I just passed my EMT-B course with an A and will be sitting for my NREMT test soon  I'm pretty excited so I'm already looking at potential employers. I'm definitely going to apply to the main 911 companies (amr, schaefer, care, mccormick) but I realize that I'll probably start at an IFT company for my first. So I was wondering what the best IFT ambulance companies in the Los Angeles area are in terms of experience gained, pay, management, etc. I would be going to school so I can only work part time unfortunately. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jun 4, 2014)

You should still apply to companies like AMR,McCormick,Care... Most IFT companies are the same in LA. Prepare to average 6-8 dialysis calls with maybe a few discharges ontop of that per shift. Your skills will atrophy and you will be working alongside burnt out EMTs and management. There are a lot of hospitals in the LA area. You can apply for ER tech jobs even though you lack the experience it won't hurt to apply. Find a place that actually trains their employees adequately, like how to drive an ambulance.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 5, 2014)

That1Guy said:


> Hey guys, so I just passed my EMT-B course with an A and will be sitting for my NREMT test soon  I'm pretty excited so I'm already looking at potential employers. I'm definitely going to apply to the main 911 companies (amr, schaefer, care, mccormick) but I realize that I'll probably start at an IFT company for my first. So I was wondering what the best IFT ambulance companies in the Los Angeles area are in terms of experience gained, pay, management, etc. I would be going to school so I can only work part time unfortunately. Any suggestions? Thanks!



CONGRATS! stay clear of anybody with a phone number on the side of the rig.   
By far in L.A. County for IFT you cant go wrong with Bowers.  One of the oldest ambulance companys in L.A. dating back to the 30's!  Never seen them do dialysis which is a bonus and a few friends say its a great place in comparison to other places.   Good luck and welcome!


----------



## That1Guy (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'm definitely gonna apply for all the 911s and I'd love to do ER tech. Now that you mention it I have heard some of my TA's talking about Bowers and it being a good transport company so I'll shoot them an app if I can't get the others. Got NREMT scheduled hope all goes well.


----------



## ResRednek (Jun 7, 2014)

Just started my first EMT gig at Liberty. Pays not bad and so far only one dialysis call. Obviously since it's IFT it's pretty boring but it's been laid back so far, both my partners are pretty cool and actually want to do their job. Could always be worse. Once you have your EMT in hand you can apply for AO jobs with the handful of FD's that offer it. Compton is currently taking apps.


----------



## That1Guy (Jun 8, 2014)

Awesome congrats ResRednek! Glad to hear Liberty is a good one. What is AO? Compton would be an interesting place to work I'm sure haha


----------



## ResRednek (Jun 8, 2014)

Ambulance Operator. Your non sworn and an EMT and run basic calls for the fire department. I wouldn't say it's a great place yet simply cuz I have only been here about a month, it's a so far so good kinda deal


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 8, 2014)

ResRednek said:


> Ambulance Operator. Your non sworn and an EMT and run basic calls for the fire department. I wouldn't say it's a great place yet simply cuz I have only been here about a month, it's a so far so good kinda deal



Some depts will only dispatch their AOs to BLS calls (and if it turns out they need ALS they'll dispatch a fire medic staffed RA), others (like my dept) we only have AO staffed ambulances so we roll to all EMS calls.


But back to the original topic, PRN was a pretty solid company when I worked there.


----------

